# your own references and handwritten notes in Exam



## ketanco (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello,

I know that any material you bring to the exam must be bound and as long as it is bound they allow it. Does this include my handwritten notes too? I wrote down ALL the formulas I encountered during my preparation and wrote explanations near them, and now it accumulates for more than 30 pages so this is very useful for me. It is written in a regular classroom notebook, with the spiral wire binding. they should accept this correct?

and also the handwritings on our books ok too? (mostly i used pencil)


----------



## danadiva81 (Sep 23, 2013)

If everything is bound that's ok. But I think NCEES prefers your markings in your books to be in pen........


----------



## iahim (Sep 23, 2013)

I would xerox the notes that are in pencil and put them in a 3-ring binder - just to be sure.

When you registered for the exam, NCEES probably sent you a candidate agreement. That document tells you exactly what you are allowed to use during the exam.


----------



## egdad4 (Sep 23, 2013)

ketanco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that any material you bring to the exam must be bound and as long as it is bound they allow it. Does this include my handwritten notes too? I wrote down ALL the formulas I encountered during my preparation and wrote explanations near them, and now it accumulates for more than 30 pages so this is very useful for me. It is written in a regular classroom notebook, with the spiral wire binding. they should accept this correct?
> 
> and also the handwritings on our books ok too? (mostly i used pencil)


I took the exam in CA and the proctors didn't bat an eyelid to my handwritten notes in pencil in my textbooks or on bound sheets of paper. I never write notes in my textbooks with pen. I believe that as long as any notes you bring in are securely bound and you don't try to write anything in the books or on the notes once you are seated and under orders; you should be OK , pencil or pen.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 24, 2013)

I have heard this really depends on the proctor...if you have handwritten pencil notes, the suggestion to xerox sounds like pretty solid advice, you can't go wrong there.


----------



## ketanco (Sep 24, 2013)

iahim said:


> I would xerox the notes that are in pencil and put them in a 3-ring binder - just to be sure.
> 
> When you registered for the exam, NCEES probably sent you a candidate agreement. That document tells you exactly what you are allowed to use during the exam.


ok so by saying "bound" 3 ring binders are also ok? i thought i needed to go to staples to bind everything - not my notebook but the other stuff that i print from useful pdf reference materials... 3 ring binders are ok for sure?

xeroxing my notes sounds like a very good idea.. just in case...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Sep 24, 2013)

ketanco said:


> iahim said:
> 
> 
> > I would xerox the notes that are in pencil and put them in a 3-ring binder - just to be sure.
> ...


That candidate agreement iahim referred to spells it out (staples are specifically excluded):



> Bound refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and
> (2)materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring
> binders, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners.
> Staples are not acceptable fasteners.
> ...


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Check with your state, though. Some are a little wonky regarding this. Read every word of every document from NCEES and your state board. Heck, read your state board's regulations directly.


----------

